# Air Pump make air tube black?



## ShrimpK (Feb 18, 2010)

the air tube at the air pump output make the air tube turn a bit black?
what is that mean?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

probably just dust from the air mixed with humidity or water condensation.


----------

